# Fasch and his contemporaries



## TheBassoonist (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello friends,

Wanted to ask the forum for some listening suggestions. You see, I am playing a piece by Fasch right now and am interested in researching some of his contemporaries. Any recommendations of composers (and their works) that were writing music around the same time would be excellent! 

Thanks,

TheBassoonist


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you like Fasch, you might look into Zelenka -- specifically his trio sonatas. First class stuff, very enjoyable and distinctive. Lots of oboe and bassoon, too!


----------



## TheBassoonist (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion KenOC  Zelenka is awesome!


----------

